# Deer Hide - anyone interested?



## KCody (Jan 7, 2009)

I killed a good buck this past week, and don't have the time to tan the hide. I don't want to just throw it out, so is anybody interested in it?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

On the mobile so I am not sure where you're at but my hunting partner needs a large cape for a buck he shot last year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it the cape, for a mount or just the back hide. 2Paws, your buddies taxidermist can get him a cape. Some of us have them in stock, in case we need one.


----------



## KCody (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, there's some damage to the neck area, so it would probably not be the best choice for a mount (made a quartering-towards shot with a 12 gauge). It is still available if anyone is interested in the rest of the hide, though.

The hide is currently in Indiana, where it was shot, but I will be making a trip down there to pick it up next week.


----------

